# JDBC Verbindung zum MS-SQL 2005



## Tokka (25. Apr 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

ICh habe mir eben von MS den aktuellen JDBC Treiber für MS SQL 2005 geladen.

Leider bekomme ich nun immer die Fhelermeldung "No suitable driver"

Hat bereits jemand mit dem neune JDBC treiber den SQL 2005 angesprochen??


Gruß
Tokka


----------



## Tokka (25. Apr 2006)

Dummheit wird bestraft!!!

Hatte dochnoch den alten JDBC treiber laufen..... AUA!!!!


----------



## isowiz (26. Apr 2006)

ich benutzt für die verbindung auf ms sql server 2005 auch den alten treiber von der 2000 version. funktioniert doch trotzdem?


----------

